# Inside a black hole



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

> Scientists trying to explain the universe’s accelerating expansion usually point to dark energy, which seems to be pushing everything apart.
> 
> 
> But an Indiana University professor has a new theory, reports _New Scientist_: We’re inside a black hole that exists in another universe. Specifically, a black hole that rebounded, somewhat like a spring.
> ...


Source: Are We Living Inside a Black Hole? | Popular Science


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Let me guess... Stumbled? :tongue:

Interesting stuff, though, even though it's such a mindfuck. 

Ten of the greatest: 30-second theories | Mail Online
^^ I think you would really like this. I was like :mellow: when I got to the part about panspermia though.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Yes of course we are living inside a black hole. How hard is it to comprehend that. Simple common sense is enough, you dont even need advanced physics. Sometimes these mathematicians are do deluded by their world of equations that they can not see what is obvious.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

sarek said:


> Yes of course we are living inside a black hole. How hard is it to comprehend that. Simple common sense is enough, you dont even need advanced physics. Sometimes these mathematicians are do deluded by their world of equations that they can not see what is obvious.


...er...I'm no physicist, but I don't think physics is based merely on common sense.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

sarek said:


> Yes of course we are living inside a black hole. How hard is it to comprehend that. Simple common sense is enough, you dont even need advanced physics. Sometimes these mathematicians are do deluded by their world of equations that they can not see what is obvious.


Why would it be "common sense" for us to be inside a black hole? Using previous theories, that is. With the current information, I would agree that it would make some sense for us to be in a black hole.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

This makes me feel weird somehow.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Nasmoe said:


> This makes me feel weird somehow.


Watch the end of Mr. Nobody----THAT will make you feel weird about shit 'somehow' :O


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

The idea certainly seems plausible. I'm not a physicist, but I'm excited to see where this school of thought goes. I'd already heard of the idea that our universe was created from a black hole in another universe, but this extension of that idea seems possible at the very least to me.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Fascinating stuff... But it would probably take years (centuries?) before anyone could really prove or disprove the theory.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Watch the end of Mr. Nobody----THAT will make you feel weird about shit 'somehow' :O


No, but I'd seen the end of this old sci fi movie when I was a small kid, and it freaked me out:


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Midnight Runner said:


> Why would it be "common sense" for us to be inside a black hole? Using previous theories, that is. With the current information, I would agree that it would make some sense for us to be in a black hole.



Thought experiment: how much escape velocity would you need to escape from the universe?

would that be < c
would that be = c
or would it be >c

Where c is the speed of light.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

sarek said:


> Thought experiment: how much escape velocity would you need to escape from the universe?
> 
> would that be < c
> would that be = c
> ...


I would assume that the answer would be (assuming that escaping from the universe is possible) > the speed of light. Though I am not sure what that has to do with the question I asked.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Midnight Runner said:


> I would assume that the answer would be (assuming that escaping from the universe is possible) > the speed of light. Though I am not sure what that has to do with the question I asked.


That's what an event horizon is. Why a black hole can't be escaped. Even some of the farthest galaxies that can be seen right now would require > the speed of light to reach, so in essence they're outside of our event horizon. The analogy to a black hole is almost perfect, except for the whole singularity thing.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

thewindlistens said:


> That's what an event horizon is. Why a black hole can't be escaped. Even some of the farthest galaxies that can be seen right now would require > the speed of light to reach, so in essence they're outside of our event horizon. The analogy to a black hole is almost perfect, except for the whole singularity thing.


Actually, the Hawking Radiation theory states that particles are escaping from black holes all the time, and since they weigh far more than light they are unable to go the speed of light which means that you don't need to be going faster than the speed of light to escape. It's either that or these particles are moving at (or faster than) the speed of light, which means that the speed of light (or faster) is theoretically attainable.

And while I would agree that an analogy could be made, it still doesn't really mean that we are in a black hole. My shirt is green like a leaf, but that doesn't make it a leaf. In the same way, you are saying that it is impossible to escape our universe, like it is with a black hole and this means that we are in a black hole. Analogies do not prove anything.


----------

